# PM notifications



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm not getting emails about PMs anymore. Nothing has changed, except I'm less active these days. Just thought someone in the mod/admin team might like to know (and look into it!)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's been looked into for months, John-H has spent lots of time trying to sort it, but no luck so far.
I haven't had Emails about PMs for years.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just sent you a test email from the system. Did you get it? Check spam.

Do you get any emails from us or is it just PMs?

Some email providers wrongly block our emails as spam. If so it doesn't appear in your spam folder


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

FYI appears 2 work every time on my account, though sometimes see PM before email notification

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes, received test email. Checked spam.... hey presto. Never used to happen. Will mnitor. Thanks.


----------

